# Austrian Armed Forces



## Jäger

I am creating this Thread to honor Brotherly relations between Germany and Austria. Please feel free to post about Austria's military

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

@Henry ME 95 @FrenchPilot @mike2000 is back feel free to help bros

Leopard 2A4






troops unloading from a Ulan IFV during a exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Vergennes

@Bundeswehr Danke ! My friend for opening this thread,we tend to forget how the Austrian army was great during many years and how its history was rich. 
-
@waz @Horus @WebMaster @Icarus @Oscar @WAJsal sticky maybe ? Our German member is a good poster and needs his thread to be seen by everyone. 
-

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## The Sandman

Good thread @Bundeswehr 








and @FrenchPilot i am definitely gonna steal those first 2 pics

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Vergennes

@DesertFox97 Thanks for your contribution. 
-
Austrian soldiers at combined resolve II.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

Austrian Leopard 2A4 crew with a Bavarian armored division





joint German-Austrian exercise








Honor Formation





KFOR Forces





troops during peacemaker 07





riot force in Kosovo





Soldier parachuting with the Austrian Flag

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Jäger

soldiers with a PMV Survivor 2s

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

Joint German-Austrian Gebirgsjäger exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pak_Sher

Great pictures. Thank you for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Pak_Sher said:


> Great pictures. Thank you for posting.


you're welcome


----------



## Jäger

Jägerbataillon 25 troops. It is the only land division made for paratrooper roles making them an elite unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Henry ME 95

Austrian jagdkommando training with his dog





Another jagdkommmando and his dog
Jumping 10,000 feet down!
Austrian Jagdkommando deplaning with dog The Local (source)
















Austrian troops in Golan heights (Syrian territory governed by Israel)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

Jägerbataillon 25





Military Police





Jagdkommando





soldiers unloading from a Pandur 1 during a winter exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Grevion

Austria is such a peaceful country I didn't know they have an armed forces.
LOL. Just kidding.
Very nice pics by the op they looks really nice specially those jagdkommmandos. Very nice efforts by the op really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Austria some pretty Awesome Spec ops i shall had more units from the Law Enforcement and Military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Austria has another thing that is quite good - it's banking laws!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

EKO Cobra





WEGA is a special Police unit in the Austrian Capital Vienna. WEGA has 250 operatives

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Austrian army was once one of the greatest in europe.So they have a long military tradition as the centre of the Holy roman empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando Operatives testing the M4 Carbine in Denmark







AUSTERLITZ said:


> Austrian army was once one of the greatest in europe.So they have a long military tradition as the centre of the Holy roman empire.


yup. Austria like Germany has a good chunk of military history.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jäger

Jägerbataillon Wien 1 "Hoch- und Deutschmeister" or Vienna 1 "High and German Masters" is one of 2 Battalions created for the protection of the Capital Vienna. Their Objective in case of war is to defend Important Buildings and Facilities. All the Soldiers in Wien 1 are from Vienna

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mike2000 is back

Austrian air-force Typhoons climbing hard.





Austrian Armed Forces





Austrian 12-inch siege howitzer (GW). WW I





Matthäus Hetzenauer, Austrian sniper with 345 confirmed kills, 1944





Group of jagdkommando soldiers Austrian special forces in the smoke





MG 74. Jagdkommando, Austrian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Sandman

Austrian Gebirgsjäger 

















mike2000 is back said:


> Austrian air-force Typhoons climbing hard.


Man these EFT's are really sexy u ppl r lucky  and is this grand daughter of mg 42?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

yup the MG3 is the modern variant of MG-42 brother 

Jägerbataillon Wien 2 "Maria Theresia" is another Battalion to defend the Austrian capital Vienna. Unlike Wien 1 Battalion Wien 2 has soldiers from the states of Upper Austria and Burgenland





Jägerbataillon Wien 1 during a river exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mike2000 is back

Austrian Steyr AUG, 5.56x45mm one of the world's first successful Bullpup rifles after the British EM-1 and EM-2.





Eko Cobra – Austria





World War I in Photos: Technology - The Atlantic. An Austrian armored train in Galicia, ca, 1915. Adding armor to trains dates back to the American Civil War, used as a way to safely move weapons and personnel through hostile territory.





Austrian police officer - HOT





An Austrian sniper platoon, World War I. It looks like they are at Gallipoli so maybe one of the men might be the famous Australian Sniper Billy Sing? Not sure though





tuttieroi: Austrian sniper and observer, WWI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

Joint German-Austrian military police exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

Leopard 2 crossing over a river on a Pionierbrücke 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

Soldiers taking cover by a Leopard 2 during a exercise





soldiers with Pinzgauer vehicles





Soldiers with a Dingo MRAP training for the upcoming ISAF deployment





soldiers with a Mistral air defence system and in the background you can see a C-130 of the Austrian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

Bundesheer helicopters
Bell 212- 20 in service




UH-60- 10 in service




OH-58 - 10 in service




Alouette 3- 20 in service

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manzoor Az

I'm sure there a young Sikh in the Austrian army


----------



## Jäger

Eurofighters escorting a Lufthansa Airbus A380






M109s during Dynamic response 2015





Parade in Vienna

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

PC-7 Austrian air force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

joint Austrian-German exercise. They were going to train in the Austrian Alps





Austrian C-130





Convoy in Kosovo for KFOR operation and on the side are anti-riot troops

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manzoor Az

Ive always admired the German forces not disrespecting the Austrians. If there's one police unit Pakistan should work closely with it is the German. Germany could provide special police training to Pakistan police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Manzoor Az said:


> Ive always admired the German forces not disrespecting the Austrians. If there's one police unit Pakistan should work closely with it is the German. Germany could provide special police training to Pakistan police


our GSG 9 has trained with different foreign Police forces before. we have trained Mumbai (India) SWAT and worked with a Indonesian Spec Op Forces to. With Pakistan we might, might not never really know

Jagdkommando during a exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando unloading from a C-130

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manzoor Az

I could be wrong but I think the German motorway police also helped train Pakistan National Highways Motorway Police. Germans had a formidable millitery during World War 2. Keeping the politics out of it but their uniform was smart. With Germany's expertise in policing Pakistan could benefit tremendously


----------



## Audio

Manzoor Az said:


> With Germany's expertise in policing Pakistan could benefit tremendously



lol....they can't even fucking patrol one square in Koln over NYE.....


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Audio said:


> lol....they can't even fucking patrol one square in Koln over NYE.....


Germany... Always undermanned...

I knew they saved on army, but police? Cmon... -_-"


----------



## Manzoor Az

Audio said:


> lol....they can't even fucking patrol one square in Koln over NYE.....



udio, post: 8068029, member: 138066"]lol....they can't even fucking patrol one square in Koln over NYE.....[/QUOTE] talking about special police training such as counter terrorism.


----------



## Jäger

Austrian Leopard 2s and Ulan IFVs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James David

Khafee said:


> Austria has another thing that is quite good - it's banking laws!


You got that one right buddy!!!



mike2000 is back said:


> Austrian police officer - HOT


Good heavens!!! Arrest me pleeease!!!


@Bundeswehr , nice thread buddy! Keep 'em comi'n!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Bundeswehr said:


> our GSG 9 has trained with different foreign Police forces before. we have trained Mumbai (India) SWAT and worked with a Indonesian Spec Op Forces to. With Pakistan we might, might not never really know
> 
> Jagdkommando during a exercise
> View attachment 285151



UAE Minister of Interior, after a joint UAE MOI & GSG9 exercise







*More Details:*
UAE MOI and German Special Forces conduct joint drills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

C-130 Preparing to Land





Jagdkommandos riding in a OH-58

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

I have a genuine doubt:

Austria, Lichtenstein and Germany speak the same language, are the same culture and have the same people. Then why don't you three simply merge as one?

Or is it like how we and Nepal are? Same people but two different countries?


----------



## Jäger

Eurofighter and a F-5 of Austrian air force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Tshering22 said:


> I have a genuine doubt:
> 
> Austria, Lichtenstein and Germany speak the same language, are the same culture and have the same people. Then why don't you three simply merge as one?
> 
> Or is it like how we and Nepal are? Same people but two different countries?


You forgot to include Luxemburg, Switzerland, Eastern Belgium and Northern Italy.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_language#/media/File:Legal_statuses_of_German_in_Europe.svg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

soldiers in North Tyrol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Eurofighter escorting a C-130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Jägerbataillon Niederösterreich (Lower Austria) is military unit, but also Military Police capabilities. Their objectives in Lower Austria are Disaster Relief, Security for Government facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

1,500 soldiers from the 4th Panzergrenadierbrigade train in Allentsteig, Lower Austria.





Jagdkommando special forces during a counter-terrorism training exercise





soldiers with Pandur 1s from the Jägerbataillon 17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

a awesome wallpaper, i use on my facebook.  in the image you can see Austrian soldiers, Pandur 1 armored vehicle and 2 UH-60s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Austrian soldiers during Exercise Capricorn 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando operatives in Vienna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jagdkommando

The Sandman said:


> Good thread @Bundeswehr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @FrenchPilot i am definitely gonna steal those first 2 pics


I believe these operatives are from Jagdkommandos



Bundeswehr said:


> Joint German-Austrian Gebirgsjäger exercise
> View attachment 283129


Brothers. does Germany learn about the Austrian weaponry? or learn about our techniques in Counter-Terrorism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando said:


> I believe these operatives are from Jagdkommandos
> 
> 
> Brothers. does Germany learn about the Austrian weaponry? or learn about our techniques in Counter-Terrorism?


yes bro, there was a time where GSG 9 did a joint exercise with Eko Cobra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagdkommando

Jagdkommandos during Nighthawk 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Back to War

schöne bilder von unseren Nachbarn


----------



## Jagdkommando

6th Gebirgsbrigade in Absam, Tyrol with the new BVS-10 Armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Penguin said:


> You forgot to include Luxemburg, Switzerland, Eastern Belgium and Northern Italy.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_language#/media/File:Legal_statuses_of_German_in_Europe.svg



I meant voluntary merger. The differences are too subtle. Anyway now EU is very diverse due to immigration; so it won't hurt if they merged voluntarily into a single nation.

Austria, Germany and Liechtenstein are completely Germanic while Switzerland, Belgium and northern Italy are parts of another country, which won't like to cede a portion of their land.


----------



## Jagdkommando

Cobra officers testing the SIG MCX Virtus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Jagdkommando with a SSG M1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagdkommando

Jagdkommando with their new Polaris Dagors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

